# disbudding and tetanus shots



## lorit (May 10, 2010)

I am getting ready for kidding season and going through the from birth to kidding management doc making sure I have my supplies and brain in order. 

While disbudding isn't mentioned, I know it should be done in the first week. Is there a need to do a tetanus antitoxin shot prior to disbudding and if so, how far in advance (1 day, 2 days, etc.)? I ask cuz the CD&T vacc isn't given until ~ day 21.

And at what dosage for a newborn kid?


----------



## Laverne (Apr 4, 2010)

Myself, I don't use the tetanus antitoxin. I've read that the disbudding cauterizes, thus sealing with the burning. But if I had very valuable registered stock I might use the antitoxin. I have done 8 kids so far with no problems. I do shave the head well and sterilize the skin with alcohol before disbudding to reduce bacteria in the area. Then keep them on clean straw till healing has progressed.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Vaccinate the dams, then the colostrum you feed out of your vaccinated dams will give maternal immunity via the colostrum to the kids, so you can put off vacciating the kids until 3, 6 and over 12 weeks old....or 6 and 9 weeks. If kids come out of unvaccinated does than yes you should use antitoxin, the dosage is 1/3rd of the 1500 unit vial on kids, the whole vial on adults....and many many vials to treat. Do not use antitioxins without epi on hand, get 3 cc from your vet and keep it with you when you give injections. V


----------



## ellie (Nov 17, 2007)

Agree with Vicki, above. I note that sometimes goat owners are awfully quick to intervene, sometimes so the people will feel better rather than for the good of the goats. JMHO...


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

At the same time I disbud I give 1.5cc tetanus antitoxin I.M. to the kids.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Can you explain why Christine?


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Not Christine, but I did it last year because my kids had NO colostrum as I had just found out their dam's CAE status the day before she kidded.


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

I just don't want to take any chances that they might not have received the necessary immunity from Mom. I wonder if the heat treating the colostrum might not "dilute" the effective immunity. It doesn't hurt to give it to the kids or at least I have never had a problem.


----------



## lorit (May 10, 2010)

Got it - I do booster my girls one month prior to due date and allow kids to nurse so I'll assume they have mom's immunities and skip the extra shot for them. Just wanted to check - and had forgotten about aspect of it. Trying to be organized and prepared. Last year was my first kidding season and we had no problems but I still wasn't as prepared as I should be. Copying and printing parts of Goatkeeping 101 into my notebook and making notes on calendars, etc.
Thanx!


----------

